# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS > EDUCATIONAL THREADS >  Ordering Gear 101

## ptbyjason

*POSTED BY GEAREDUP*


So many of you don't have a clue when it comes to ordering gear so I thought I would try to clear some things up!

1) Never order from a website...The reason is that many people see a website and think oooo, but they are usually scammers taking advantage of newbies thinking it is that easy, to find a website and place an order. 

2) Don't open post asking for gear, that is an invitation for scammers to try to fu*k you
Do it through email with vets or moderators 

4) Try to get references from a moderator or a vet. If a source has been around for a while then they will have made some friends and these friends will surely back them up. 

5) Make sure you order enough gear for an entire cycle, including an anti-estrogen. I have seen many people post say "I finally received my gear and how should I cycle my 6 Sustanon amps!" Sorry bud, but now your cycle will have to be delayed until you order the rest of it. 

6) Try to find someone else that has ordered from them. If you know someone else that has ordered from the source with success then the chances of you getting ****** are slim. 

7) Check as many scammers lists as possible!
They are everywhere, on many sites! 
If you follow these simple steps it will reduce your chances of getting scammed greatly. Too many people are getting fuc*ed. Most of the people that are claiming to be sources are just trying to scam you! 
Email a moderator! 

--------------------------------------- 
I have heard many guys emailing me lately saying they have had members of this board and other people email them telling them they can hook them up! They will almost always be a scammer, no matter how good they talk to you!
If you get a source make sure they are backed by moderators and actually check to make sure and only get references from moderators UNLESS you like getting scammed! 
Just because it looks like it is a good deal doesn't mean it is, by getting scammed you might actually pay more in the long run!

----------


## iron4life79

this is an excellent post- deserves a bump 


peace bb79

----------


## rocklizard

In Texas syringes/needles are an OTC item. . .of course if you look like a meth, heroin, or cokehead the pharmacies will refuse to sell to you. 

Are the syringes/needles controlled by law in other states and Canada? Just curious. . .I don't know your laws? :Confused:

----------


## nymattyk

i dont know anything about the actual laws but i know that i can get pins at the cvs right by me

----------


## dane26

as of january 1, needles are legal to buy over the counter in NY.

----------


## nymattyk

> _Originally posted by dane26_ 
> *as of january 1, needles are legal to buy over the counter in NY.*


now thats what i like to hear !!!! is that some new law or something?

----------


## rocklizard

Its about time they became legal across the board nationwide. It seems like some kind of "witch hunt" with regard to those of us that use them for what we consider "training" purposes.

Sad that there is a lot of meth, heroin, and coke use out there, but damn, let them buy them instead of having to share them and pass along the AIDs virus, Hepatitis-C, and God knows what else on to one another.

----------


## ryan26

Could I buy needles in manhattan then? At any CVS or drugstore?

----------


## CYCLEON

yes, but you may be asked for ID - no biggie tho, they will give them to you.

----------


## ryan26

So they'll ask me for ID to make sure I'm of age, and when I give them my New Jersey drivers license, they'll be ok with that right?

----------


## nymattyk

> _Originally posted by ryan26_ 
> *So they'll ask me for ID to make sure I'm of age, and when I give them my New Jersey drivers license, they'll be ok with that right?*


as long as its real why wouldnt they be?

----------


## GenuinePL

Sweet, I'll have to drive to NY in few months. I love it

----------


## Mallet

Here in Canada I just walk into my local Pharmacy and say"give
me a box of 100 22ga 1.5" syringes please!

It's illegal to refuse me !

Now if I could only get my gear that easy we'd be set!

----------


## ryan26

so what length and what gauge needle should I use to inject deca into my ass? 23 gauge one inch needle?

----------


## Mallet

Go with either 22 or 23ga needle, but you need 1.5 " needle to
go deep into the muscle!

I have gotten away with 1.25" needle before in the glutes, but I
was pretty lean so not much fat to go through first.

Hope this helps :Big Grin:

----------


## gearedup

Hey this looks familiar! :Big Grin:   :Angel:

----------


## little-man-zane

great post....but i've been trying for a little while with no luck...


reason i like over the net because i just got raped from a sammer here...
fucking pissed....

----------


## moto

here in CT a couple of pharmacy's sell pins but only 5 at a time :Strong Smiley:

----------


## eradikate

WOW thanx for the info MAN!!! you're the greatest!!

----------


## lethalppl

thx for the help. i learned alot

----------


## georgie_porgie

I recently went out on a limb an ordered from a guy nobody on this board (or any other board) had ever heard of. He had links to from his sight to this board and two other good ones too. Nobody could say anything bad or good about him. After at least 9 or 10 e-mails I wired him the money. After about 16 business days I received all of my shit in a very discreet package. I have to admit I was worried but I believe the dude just wants good business. IN ANY BLACK MARKET BUYER ALWAYS BEWARE!!!!!!!!

I have at the moment 75 winny tabs, bottle of enanthate and prop, 1400 milligrams of good deca , and t3's. I was gonna blowup on the prop,t220, and the deca and cut up with winny/t3 combo. Good idea or no?

----------


## rotty508

Cant buy syringes/needles in mass. used to get in Conn. from a small mom and pop pharmacy only 10 at a time, but they retired (

----------


## rangerdudeleads

is anyone cheaper than getpinz.com

----------


## $tee1e0

I get pins in NC no prob just go down to the cvs and ask ! 
great post thanks for the info!

----------


## arthurb999

> _Originally posted by rotty508_ 
> *Cant buy syringes/needles in mass. used to get in Conn. from a small mom and pop pharmacy only 10 at a time, but they retired (*


You can buy them in Rhode Island.

----------


## jamotech

> _Originally posted by arthurb999_ 
> *
> 
> You can buy them in Rhode Island.*



can you buy them im NH?

----------


## Bigashell

hey rotty i buy mine in rhode island, legal in ri

----------


## BlueEyedDragonfly

Absolutely correct about not getting them in Massachusetts bur fortunately RI has the Safe Needle Act (or something to do with that). And fortunately for me, I live on the RI line and it takes me 4 minutes from my house to a RI CVS. And btw, thank you for taking the time to share the info with all of us Jason.

----------


## Lift2Live

Does anybody know about kentucky or indiana? I know in kentucky most pharmacies make you have a prescription but some will sell you maybe 10 if you lie and say you just dont have any refills left and have to go to the doctor.

----------


## Buddha_Red

:BUMP:

This info NEVER goes out of date! Read it,know it, live it!

----------


## bunny

we get all our injecting stuff free in england no problem at all as much as you can carry

----------


## chwester

You can buy syringes and needles at Eckerd Drugs and Walmart in Georgia-no problem

----------


## nuke

What aboout Florida ?

----------


## chwester

Go check the Walmart pharmacy and other pharmacies. Just go and ask.

----------


## convict

Trying to find some in Cali. ain't to fun . And just to top it off being too paranoid of over the net purcaseing . Not because of getting screwed but getting pinched. money comes and goes Time I've wasted enough

----------


## ddrew

Here in minnesota most pharms will sell you 10 or less without a script. Recently walgreens has been being a complete piece of shit about it and won't sell you any.

----------


## MUSCLEMEDIC

I just go into my ambulance and grab what I need..... so very nice...



musclmedic

"save the drama for your mama and push!!!!"

----------


## youngNhungry

Pins and needles for everyone in Georgia, no questions asked. As long as the pharmacy has enough in stock. Small pharmacies are sometimes reluctant to sell the majority of their inventory

----------


## Beesman

In California there are plenty of services, at least in the Bay Area that give out needles to help prevent the spread of HIV and other needle-borne diseases. I am not sure how many you can get at the same time, but it would at least be better than nothing.

----------


## lwb357

Have you heard of pay sites that promise legit sources if you join?
I can provide examples but, are they legit or scammers too? (ie. promising legit sources that aren't)

----------


## tony1leg

In South Carolina they are over the counter... they ask for a reason and I tell them it used to inject vitamin b12.
Hasn't failed yet

----------


## chevy44

i never even knew that needles were illegal to buy! i just stroll into good ol' walmart and ask for 21 gauge 1 1/2 needles and they ask "how many sir." this lady did get suspicious once, and i told her that my pops owned a farm and it was for his horses :Smiley:  but yeah im in az.

----------


## kayshound

i agree with almost everything beside the online thing.

you need to know who to order from online because, if you look carefully and know your bodybuilding...like in every proffession....you will find what you need. i have found few online sites not to mention names to be way better than few local gym puffed up dealers who know shit about bodybuilding.

there are many online scammers. therefor DO NOT ATTEMPT TO ORDER unless you been around the sport for few years and been doing the right reading and basically do not try to order online till you know the steroids same as you know the a b c

----------


## azjay

Most of the Phams I've gone to in AZ will sell them to you. If you do happen to get turned down just go around the corner to the next one. They'll more then likly be happy to hook you up. But carecenter.com is still the best way to go. They deliver right to your door!

----------


## Decoder

fuck the pharmacy's hit up the feed shops for cattle buy them by the bundle no questions asked.

----------


## italkhard

a fellas dont know if i i could right this on here but you can get pinz at calvetsupply.com i got a 100 pinz for $13. great place totally legit

----------


## TommyBoy555

is there any existing law which makes it illegal to have pins shipped to your house? I live in Jersey.

For those who have had pins shipped from an internet site, do they send in a plain box or does it say syrnge or needles on the box?

also, is it still legal to buy pins in NY in CVS for example?

Thanx in advance.

----------


## lwb357

Laws vary from state to state, so you'll have to look that up.
But pinz are sent in very discreet packages!

----------


## zx7racing

calvetsupply.com looks like the easiest way to go
cheap as hell too

----------


## C.W.H

1.Yea I live in Northern Ma so it sounds like Im screwed...I niever saw an answer about nh though.
2. How about getting it from your dealer? What are good ways to sterlize?

----------


## Mroby

In Louisiana at Walmart I had no problem getting pinz but all they had were tiny inselin needles. I went to Walgreens and they wouldn't give me any w/o a script. I ended up ordering from gpzs.

----------


## ItalianMuscle27

Too bad at that carecenter website you have to order a min of $150 for them to process your order. But then again youd be the envy of all your friends..Theyd be coming to you for supplies. I actually ordered single boxes of 100 for a website in canada. They came in 3 days!! Legit company, no questions. Came in a regualar brown box..

----------


## shannah

I live in the Bay Area. <california>
Does anybody know of any places that would be able to sell needles? Will the local Wal-Mart really sell them to me?
Thx

----------


## crywolfe08

here in PA, you can get them, pins, at a farm store. As many as you want, when you want them.

----------


## sp9

bump!

----------


## Gear

Here in Aus, needles are easy 2 get. The government supplies it all. Here you can just call up a Mobile Service and they bring them to you and it is all for free, as much as you want and 100% legal. They drive around in a car and bring them to you. Mate and I just picked up a 100 of 19 and 25 gauge, 100 5ml barrels and 200 wipes (those things u wipe urself wit b4 u have a shot) for our 1st cycle. They even give u a pretty disposal bin so you can put all your used needles in. It's such a pitty that gear isnt as easy to come by as needles and needle disposal bins are heeh :/. Just thought I might share that with you all. -Gear

----------


## ross3814

Good thread. Should help a lot of people.

----------


## TheSevnthWarrior

> Trying to find some in Cali. ain't to fun . And just to top it off being too paranoid of over the net purcaseing . Not because of getting screwed but getting pinched. money comes and goes Time I've wasted enough


Convict, you shouldn't have any problem in Ca Bro, I've strutted right into just about every farm supply around here (near me) and got 'em, you gotta sign for 'em, but you gettem'. 
Somtimes they asked their little "whattareya gonna use these on partner?" line, but you get 'em.
When I was younger, I used to print uncharacteristically, on a piece of paper, and then try and act like I wasn't sure how to pronounce the jargin correctly, and kinda spin it around toward them & let them read it after I pretended to strugle with the terminology I was reading on the note, claiming my "uncle" sent me down here, and say something like...."oh it must be for his animals"
Ridiculous I know, but I did it, & it ALWAYS worked, now I do the same except w/o all the Bull, I just walk in, sign, if they ask, it's "I don't know, not for me" "Thanks"....& off I go, w/two or three boxes in hand.

----------


## TheSevnthWarrior

> a fellas dont know if i i could right this on here but you can get pinz at calvetsupply.com i got a 100 pinz for $13. great place totally legit


Yes, you can, I was going to say that in an earlier post, but I didn't want to print the url, I did that earlier, with a legit question in a way that couldn't Possibly endanger anybody, and everybody freaked....but yeah, gottem' there plenty ...ok twice...LOL

Warrior

----------


## promiscio

> You can buy syringes and needles at Eckerd Drugs and Walmart in Georgia-no problem


Dont think this is true anymore,,, havent been able to find any in GA, had to order them....

----------


## kronik

Hell I just walk into ICU grab me handful, put them in my backpack and go home(set for a few weeks).

----------


## kaorialfred

I can get pins from Walgreens in orlando,FL no questions asked.
But then again I do have a script, for test. Pretty much if you go to any med/pham place you can get the needles and disposal kits.

----------


## Russ616

> *POSTED BY GEAREDUP*
> 
> 
> So many of you don't have a clue when it comes to ordering gear so I thought I would try to clear some things up! 
> 1) Never order from a website, unless it is www.carecenter.com or www.androusa.com for needles. 
> The reason is that many people see a website and think oooo, but they are usually scammers taking advantage of newbies thinking it is that easy, to find a website and place an order. 
> 2) Don't open post asking for gear, that is an invitation for scammers to try to fu*k you
> Do it through email with vets or moderators 
> 4) Try to get references from a moderator or a vet. If a source has been around for a while then they will have made some friends and these friends will surely back them up. 
> ...


great post, lets keep it at the top. BUMP...

----------


## remmy

> Have you heard of pay sites that promise legit sources if you join?
> I can provide examples but, are they legit or scammers too? (ie. promising legit sources that aren't)


What the pay sites probably mean is that if you stick around on their forums long enough, you'll get sources from other members. But the same goes here.

----------


## SomeGuy

Anyone know about pins in MD??

----------


## MR PHATT ASS

> Anyone know about pins in MD??


 http://www.temple.edu/lawschool/phrhcs/otc.htm this might help ya.............

----------


## slickwilly2

you can buy them in Vermont is legal...however it is up to the discretion of the pharmacist to sell or not...most pharamacists are skinny geeks and jealous because they have no life or chicks and will not sell to you......lmao

----------


## Hed

Holy oldass post batman!

----------


## PRoTo-TyPE

my moms a nurese....muhuhahahahahah

----------


## PRoTo-TyPE

my moms a nurse....muhuhahahahahah

----------


## SwoleCat

> my moms a nurse....muhuhahahahahah



The ask her about the Lasix you have. 

~SC~

----------


## jsimon

moderators never really help

----------


## jbrbradley

Lift2Live, Theres a place off of Poplar Level Rd. a surgical supply co.It's been 4 years but im ridin by there 2morrow . Check back 2morrow night and i'll get ya the name. But i just called them up , ordered a box of 100 , pickedm up the next day , no prob. I'll get ya that info 2morrow for ya bro. Later

----------


## jbrbradley

Got 1 Question. I have E QV 250 .Will this be enough for my first cycle (in 4 yrs.) I heard 1cc every 3 days will do. for 8 weeks. Eat lots , train hard. N E one have any nput to help me figure this out? All feedback will be greatly appreciated

----------


## BUBBA74

bump

----------


## Andro9

so a 23 guage needle would be ideal if your not real lean, i'm not a fatass but im not super lean either what should i do?

----------


## jbrbradley

> Does anybody know about kentucky or indiana? I know in kentucky most pharmacies make you have a prescription but some will sell you maybe 10 if you lie and say you just dont have any refills left and have to go to the doctor.


WWW.Cardinal.com

----------


## AVAGO

.....  :LOL:

----------


## enigma79

Yes, I just started getting into this and have read some books, and I have already had people trying to scam me. wacknesss

----------


## EddieD

Wuts good with Quality Vet products. I just recently heard of them.

----------


## 100m champ

thanxs for the info.. I was gonna start my first cycle and i was close to buying from someone i didnt even know .. Now i am not gonna make that mistake just too get scammed 

thanxs for the good post bro

----------


## GridIronDevil

http://***services.easystorecreator.com
*** is great guys they got good prices fats shipping and have good deals
i ordered from androusa, but then got hooked up with *** and there all ill ever use
enjoy

----------


## GridIronDevil

G P Z

----------


## Cipherex

needles in Missouri are OTC. 
But I'm not sure on Kansas. I believe they are not. 

Just FYI

----------


## Charged_UP

I just go to my doctor friends or Get****z.com to get sticks. There is one store that sells them for vetinarian use around, just have to pray they dont just have 21s or 20s only...not fun. As far as ordering the products ive never had a problem. For the most part everything is at hand, sometimes other people beat me to whatever it is I had needed, or a product is low. But thats the sum of the problems that i have faced. It didnt happen overnight, but i have developed somewhat of a friendship with various sources. Their prices are a little high, considering i myself have traveled through most of South America, shopped around, and seen prices i couldnt believe. But for the security of knowing i have little to worry about, I am more than happy to pay a little more. I dont pick it up from the post so that is a not a concern, I place no money upfront for future orders. I have no inventory or knowledge of where the items are held. The only time i sweat is if i drive around with an order after meeting with my guy, or of course sending the odd package out to a buddy. But once its in the US, from wherever it originated, they dont scrutinize the package as much, at least there hasnt been one problem for the 4 + years now that i have been involved with this. Well actually i dont really have proof of the statement that they dont check it as much when its here. I just have the word of a big friend of mine works for FEDEX who said there is some real crazy stuff sent through that company. Also over time my connections have made a lot more money through me without samming in the first place. So essentially it is pointless, cus basically ill be their walking build board when i get results. So if a scammer chooses to continue to ruin things for us we both loose, not to mention they basically are peices of s#!t for even coming up with the idea.

----------


## puremusc00

bump

----------


## HeLLBoy3045

any1 no if CT and FL are legal to buy at any pharmacy

----------


## rhino1

I work at a hospital...I can get them for free

----------


## Yayyo

I'm new to posting to this site, but I've spent a few months reading alot about whatever interested me. I've done a trip down to TJ, got some bottles of whinny, deca , tren , clen , novaldex, and chlomid. I forgot to get the test, I wasn't educated on why exactly I needed it. But after doing a trn, whin cycle, I crashed hard. I didn't want any sex. I really don't want to go through that on a deca only cycle. I'm not sure hoe long it will be before I head there again, I'm in Canada, on the westcoast. What's are my other option, what sites do you guys recamend and prices, any help is appreciated.

----------


## fishorcutbait

Bad post bro, edit your source question out... Price checking is okay, but dont ask for sources... Dont even ask for sources of sources (i learned that one the hard way)

----------


## Grappler13

http://www.temple.edu/lawschool/phrhcs/map.htm

This is a site run from Temple Law School that details needle laws in every state and jurisdiction. (Sorry, US Only)

----------


## FranKieC

> any1 no if CT and FL are legal to buy at any pharmacy


I live in CT and buy them all the time.

----------


## ironmike250

If any of you live in an area where farming is practiced. YOu can go into a farm and tractor place and get them for your animals. I go into a place called Southern States. They sell grass seed and cow medicine and shit. .17 per needle and like .25 for the syrenge.

----------


## Anabolios

[QUOTE=ptbyjason]*POSTED BY GEAREDUP*


So many of you don't have a clue when it comes to ordering gear so I thought I would try to clear some things up! 
1) Never order from a website, unless it is www.carecenter.com or www.androusa.com for needles. 

those arent the only two sites there are medical suppliers that have succesfully delivered hundreds of needles to people i know but u make a good point about scammers

----------


## LiftHardWithoutFear

wow great post, taught me alot. Thanks, from a newbie!

----------


## brolicscholar

bro, look at the date he was merely suggesting sites to order pins from.

This thread should be called ordering pins 101 : Hijack:

----------


## Ragingapplesauce

GOod post

----------


## pelly789

great post very informational! somethin every1 should read

----------


## Iceman69

bump

----------


## smmrsm2000

i wish i would have seen this post when i started my first cycle. u can't get pins over the counter where i live....

----------


## fijiman09

:Microwave2:  Let me start off by stating that I'm a dumbass and I know it! I ordered my first supply from a .com before I did enough research. Fortunately, my gear arrived, I'm at the end of my cycle, and I've made some awesome gains. However, I am a little concerned about my source (no, I'm not asking for one). I've heard similar stories from other members about how they ordered successfully from a .com site, but eventually either got scammed or found out about someone else getting scammed. Should I try to get a safer source or should I stick with what worked for me the first time? Again, I am not asking for a source.

BTW, I realize there is a lot of potential for flame on this post so I'm lighting an incense candle to the thread gods in hope that the vets won't burn me up!

----------


## Superdrol1971

Thanks.........

----------


## Ufa

This thread is 5 years old.

----------


## Anabolios

> Thanks.........


thanks for what?  :Hmmmm:   :What?:

----------


## Superdrol1971

Im just learning here...give me a break...thanks for all this info,was going to order online from www......................com and i saw that they were on the scammers list plus a few other ones i noticed thats all thanks again!!

----------


## Anabolios

> Im just learning here...give me a break...thanks for all this info,was going to order online from www......................com and i saw that they were on the scammers list plus a few other ones i noticed thats all thanks again!!


break with what? lucky that site was edited out...

----------


## LegalMan

You can order legally through many companies...I've had HUGE Success with a company called infinity Rejuvenation!!!! Very Quick service and knowledgable.....everything you need u can order from them...

----------


## mateo112

good info

----------


## realtalk

I like this post it was pretty good

----------


## gottibme

what about ordering from websites that are approved by your suppliers list?or by members?

----------


## gottibme

so I guess there are a some to order safe from

----------


## needles

I too have heard tractor / farm supply stores carry pins for livestock. Does anyone else use vet grade? Any difference?

----------


## kobiack

well, i'm glad that someone has a better way... but, i'm assuming it's not all that easy to get a source from a mod. at least i would hope it wouldn't be that easy... :Rant:

----------


## bowonly

I would still like to see a scammer's list here. Good Thread.

----------


## BLWNBYU

> I would still like to see a scammer's list here. Good Thread.


ditto

----------


## tembe

bump

----------


## SmallGuy0341

What about AR-R .com . It's advertised here. I would hope a web sight thats advertised on the sight is legit. Mainly due to the fact that I just bought pins from there but it was a week ago and still haven't seen them.

----------


## warchild

ar is too much $$$$

----------


## c.phantasy

> *POSTED BY GEAREDUP*
> 
> 
> So many of you don't have a clue when it comes to ordering gear so I thought I would try to clear some things up! 
> 1) Never order from a website, unless it is www.carecenter.com or www.androusa.com for needles. 
> The reason is that many people see a website and think oooo, but they are usually scammers taking advantage of newbies thinking it is that easy, to find a website and place an order. 
> 2) Don't open post asking for gear, that is an invitation for scammers to try to fu*k you
> Do it through email with vets or moderators 
> 4) Try to get references from a moderator or a vet. If a source has been around for a while then they will have made some friends and these friends will surely back them up. 
> ...


Great post bro  :Smilie: 

*Edited, please read the rules.*

Would you recommend me to ask him for a picture and then post it in this forum to see if its valid?(He could fake the picture too,but...)

----------


## Big

> Great post bro 
> 
> *Edited, please read the rules.*
> 
> Would you recommend me to ask him for a picture and then post it in this forum to see if its valid?(He could fake the picture too,but...)


you are asking someone who isn't even a member here any more, this threas is 8 years old.
in any event, a source could give you a picture of legit gear then sell you different gear, unless you have a pic of the gear you have it would still be a gamble.

----------


## weightslinger

good post. Question though for newbies alike, me included. I still don't know exactly what the vets and mods really are or what the title means. Been reading to educate but I have yet to stumble upon the answer. Suppose a search is necessary!

----------


## c-Z

Moderators and vets have a different color name other than ours. Green, blue.

----------


## TheOdyssey

Thank you

----------


## weightslinger

but what does the title mean?

----------


## gunslinger2

> Have you heard of pay sites that promise legit sources if you join?
> I can provide examples but, are they legit or scammers too? (ie. promising legit sources that aren't)


Stay away from these. You should not have to pay a dime to find a legit source. Oh, and the thing about not ordering from a website is not always true. I have 6 websites that both me and some of my friends have used.

----------


## rawlings22

Great post bro

----------


## dj87

By far one of the best posts on here,

Good job bro

----------


## jdrocks

> Stay away from these. You should not have to pay a dime to find a legit source. Oh, and the thing about not ordering from a website is not always true. I have 6 websites that both me and some of my friends have used.


whats up man,im in Iraq for six more months and i got sent to another base away from my sorce.is there anyway i can get my hands on more gear?im 43 yo 230lbs working out 6 yrs.but i must be able to have it sent to me by mail and the box can't look to ovius if you know what i mean.can you please help an old soldier stay stronge?

----------


## mr.steel1

You can buy needles over the counter in kentucky

----------


## BenchBoss

My source ran dry where I live and I'm very interested in buying from a site but not sure who to trust. I ordered about $1000 of gear a year ago and it never arrives, kept getting emails saying it must be lost in the mail or customs snatched it! Any sugestions where a legit site is? And dude DO NOT refere me to a bogus site!

----------


## BenchBoss

*Please read our rules before you post again.*

----------


## Kibble

No asking for sources BenchBoss. Read the rules. You are inviting scammers. People will see that you are desparate, and possibly feed off of you. It does not take long to find a reputable website... if you chose to take that risk. Just take your time

----------


## BenchBoss

My bad! I found a site that seems legit but they all do. Before I make another mistake or attract "scammers" let me ask you this. Is it within the rules to mention a site and have feedback whether it is legit or has been used with success before? I don't want to seem desperate but I'm tired of supporting some douche bag's vacation fund! Thank for everyone's help!!

----------


## D7M

^This will answer all your questions: 

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=392483

----------


## firsttimer555

thanks great info, since i will be looking to cycle in the future, when in the gym you think that MOST not all guys who have been there for a while know what they are talking about, but when you come on here you learn so much more and dont get laughed at for asking questiuons that are usually very important.

----------


## ArmedHammerd

> Here in minnesota most pharms will sell you 10 or less without a script. Recently walgreens has been being a complete piece of shit about it and won't sell you any.


here in wisconsin You can only buy insulin syringes i got a friend who is an RN so i get all my for free from him LOL

----------


## The Chew

Anybody know the rules for accessories such as needles and whatnot in California?

----------


## -Ender-

do a search on google: you will find the info you need

----------


## rmalouf

if i only knew that i would one day decide to do steroids , i wouldve never moved out of lebanon....yeah now im in VA..lol the irony..

----------


## over812

Good read! Thanks!

----------


## sheckeyshabazz

awesome post on how not to get scammed. thanks for looking out for newbs

----------


## louiscypher

> In Texas syringes/needles are an OTC item. . .of course if you look like a meth, heroin, or cokehead the pharmacies will refuse to sell to you. 
> 
> Are the syringes/needles controlled by law in other states and Canada? Just curious. . .I don't know your laws?


I've been able to buy needles OTC in Canada for 15 plus years. So they are legal to purchase here.

----------


## TrojanAthlete

> Just take your time


Will do.

----------


## ironhead2000

in wichita ks syringes are otc but stores still refuse to sell them without prescription.

----------


## Dragon heals

Newbie here, thanks for the post. Always good to learn from others mistakes, making all the mistakes yourself has got to suck.

----------


## tannedguy

lots of good info been reading to get caught up on new science! much appreciated.
FYI on pins, any pharmacist in Ontario will sell OTC with no proof req'd but some are now questioning patient, especially in Toronto to see how they respond. Ignore it and tell them it's for B12, you know the size you need.

----------


## tuni93

great info...except how do you email a moderator? this site is a little hard to figure out as a newbie!

----------


## Grabberblues197

Is there anywhere on this forum where I can post up a scammer? I just got taken for a small order and was wondering if I can let people kno.

----------


## airguard0909

sounds good i will try that.

----------


## MuscleOn

> Is there anywhere on this forum where I can post up a scammer? I just got taken for a small order and was wondering if I can let people kno.


I'd be very interested to see if they have it in this website too. I've seen it on other forums... extensive lists.

----------


## swamp88

i dont get.. but to some degree I do . so the forum does not give sources for ligit suppliers untill months and lots of time online posting. i quess this is to educate, what if we know are diet and training is good and agreed to be by many and just can not spend time like this on computer.. taken steriods and know the proper cycle... and we go buy from some scam site and get some bullshit with a legit looking label of "Test" and dbol and put this shit in my body wow//. so basically this is the risk this site is pushing by not giving ligit sources. imo besides sources this site is great though..

----------


## Stake

What about PA?

----------


## Godleeone

I've been trying to get in contact with a moderator, but with no luck. It says I don't have permission to view their profile. I guess I don't have permission to view my profile either. If a moderator could contact me that would be great.

----------


## EatingMyWheaties

good post, just wanted to give it a bump as I am struggling with this currently and I am sure other folks are.

----------


## bradical2001

Thanks for the info

----------


## MassOfAnimal

What are moderators? I didn't know you could get it through a vet.. Sorry, I'm finding all this out.

----------


## MaNiCC

Moderators/vets are members of staff here on the board that enforce the rules and keep this community the way it should be

----------


## International wolf

> Anybody know the rules for accessories such as needles and whatnot in California?


I'm uncertain as to whether California is unique in its adoption of this program or whether states abound have ratified laws like it: But it's interesting and useful as you will see.

Under this law, you can walk into a participating pharmacy and legally purchase needles and syringes. The time I did it, I was in a jam. The only seeming drawback was that I could only purchase insulin pins. 

Incidentally, If you are attempting to inject oil based compounds through a tiny little pin like an insulin needle...well, sometimes you have to do what you have to do. Just run the bottle under hot water for a while so that the oil becomes extremely viscous. You'll see it become so. That way injecting is much easier. 

So you can have up to 10 needles, legally, without a prescription. At least that was my understanding after a cursory read of the bill. Moreover, I could not identify language in the bill stipulating a certain type of syringe (i.e., "you can have an insulin one but not a 23g - 1.5"". You know what I mean? So conceivably, under this bill you are good to go for up to 10 in California. 

http://www.syringeaccess.com/docs/ph...fact_sheet.pdf

Make sure your county is a participant though. I vaguely remember reading that counties had the option of electing out.....

Sorry for the thread jack, but he asked a pointed question. Law school has evidently paid off. *buffs fingernails*

----------


## t-dog1

when you have enough posts you will be bale to pm staff, until then please dont post on the open board regarding sources, its against the rules,marcus

----------


## t-dog1

^^above, marcus

----------


## marcus300

Please read the rules, thankyou^^^

----------


## SomeRandomGuy

Generally speaking, all of the points made are true. Yeah there are a few good sites out there, but like 1/100 ratio of good/scam. I'd be interested in a better supplier, but maybe I have to be on here for a few years or something. Even then, would I expect anyone to trust in today's climate? Hmmmn. Too bad it isn't the 80's.

----------


## cbwrx

So when/if I ask someone on here for help getting gear does that person recommend a site to get them from or will that person act as the middle man... Just wondering...

----------


## bbradford42

This post saved me from being scammed! thanks

----------


## VegasRenegade

what the problem with pins I just get them online from amazon. For reserch use.

----------


## 38jumper38

I order my first cycle (haven't used yet) on the internet, (not knowing about scam) and follow the instruction gave to me by seller, received my order 15 days later as he said so, and call him 3 times, always answer the phone, re order some more hcg got all. I wish i could say is web, but I know its not allow here, so I guess I'M LUCKY so far....

----------


## Matt

^^ Or not so lucky, you've not used it yet so it could well be bunk...

----------


## emmett

Great thread. Another couple hours of self education. By far one of my favorite forums for learning how little I know.

----------


## BlInDsIdE

got scammed once by a private buyer, will never forget it and the loss, i hate scammers but it taught me a valuable lesson, that sh!t wont ever happen again to me

----------


## Hobbes

great info man

----------


## polarb68111

very useful

----------


## arzkwiat

Thanks for some newbie knowledge. Respect

----------


## 07santafe

great thread gave me lots of knowledge ive been looking on here reading a lot of info and finally decided to join to be able to post. Im 22 and have been working out since about 15 in football and cant seem to gain weight anymore im about 5'8 185 and thinking about doing a cycle for the first time. I've seen a lot of posts about when is to young and i havent grown since about 18 so i think im probably about my max height wise. i looked at these online sources and just seems to fishy so i enjoyed reading this to make sure i stayed away i guess ill just wait around til i can actually find a source of someone i know and not over the internet.

----------


## iGoHard508

> ill just wait around til i can actually find a source of someone i know and not over the internet.


Sounds like a good idea, try to get in with someone at your gym, its not hard to tell who is on AAS

----------


## Dominick0221

Thanks

----------


## gethuge21

do you know if you can get the otc in jersey

----------


## Forthelooks

Where I come from you can go to a "needle exchange" and they will give you as many as you want... Any type, any size plus a container for disposal...

----------


## massemotions

thank you

----------


## nevergiveup

Thanks for all the information, it can be overwhelming looking for the right information just as it is in most nutrition and training information out there. You have to have the right sources. Again Thanks to all!

----------


## PurpleOnes

What if website has many positive feedback from different forums and sites? Answer me by pm

----------


## Intruder20

Great info here. Learning as I go.

----------


## Honkey_Kong

> Where I come from you can go to a "needle exchange" and they will give you as many as you want... Any type, any size plus a container for disposal...


The places around where I live just give needles to heroin addicts. Nothing for IM users. But you can get sharps containers from drug stores. And you can get syringes online rather easily.

----------


## Honkey_Kong

> What if website has many positive feedback from different forums and sites? Answer me by pm


So what? You think those sites aren't planting positive feedback to their own site and/or giving negative feedback to other sites (most of which are also scams)? Lesson to be learned is not to trust anyone regardless of how much positive feedback you see.

----------


## goldenchyld

Thanks, great thread!

----------


## adam1980

bump great read!

----------


## Notshreddedyet

Nice read, thanks

----------


## Notshreddedyet

> great thread gave me lots of knowledge ive been looking on here reading a lot of info and finally decided to join to be able to post. Im 22 and have been working out since about 15 in football and cant seem to gain weight anymore im about 5'8 185 and thinking about doing a cycle for the first time. I've seen a lot of posts about when is to young and i havent grown since about 18 so i think im probably about my max height wise. i looked at these online sources and just seems to fishy so i enjoyed reading this to make sure i stayed away i guess ill just wait around til i can actually find a source of someone i know and not over the internet.


I wish I was 22 again, in my opinion you're still young to start injecting hormones, I thin at 22 one is still full of testosterone ... but yeahh if you feel you are ready and are going to start soon it is nice to know you are reasearching first

----------


## The_Mayor

Wow this thread saved me from getting scammed, and ill be doing some more research on where to get my gear from. and hopefully when i get enough rep ill be able to engage mods or vets on where to get some from.
Thanks!

----------


## leonschwarz

hey guys - is liquid clen a scam?

----------


## wilsonw25

> hey guys - is liquid clen a scam?


no its sold on ar-r and they are legit.

----------


## miniwitto

Hi guys and girls, great thread theres alot of good info on here. I have found a source on the internet and need a moderator or a vet to confirm it for me to help make sure i dont get f***ed over, how do i go about this?
Cheers!

----------


## matty boy

I dont understand what you guys are saying I order my gear from a web site and its good.......are you saying that all web site send you bunk....cause I gained 15lbs off the sust........Is there someone out there who can confirm the web site I order from.....thanks ahead of time

----------


## Pac Man

not all websites are scammers but some are. Bad thing with websites is they attract allot of attention. I know many many guys who had ordered from websites only to have their orders and sometimes funds seized. If you gained 15lbs on your sust cycle than you didn't get jipped. Personally I play it safe and stay with a private source.
You can PM me for a source check if you like but I think you're ok.

----------


## gixxerboy1

> Hi guys and girls, great thread theres alot of good info on here. I have found a source on the internet and need a moderator or a vet to confirm it for me to help make sure i dont get f***ed over, how do i go about this?
> Cheers!


you need 100 post and to be here 45 days. Then you can pm a willing mod or vet

----------


## gixxerboy1

read the rules

----------


## Zoonk

Great informative post, Have to keep this advice in mind when I finally decide to take that next step Thanks

----------


## b18turboef

Great read. Learning a lot on here. Thanks!!

----------


## target88

At the moment I have a source locally but its hit or miss on whether its available or not so this is good info and hopefully a lesson I can avoid

----------


## TheNegs

I'm absolutely new to this and I figured I'd do a little research before I spent $800+ on 'legit" stuff I found online and voila, here I am. I wish there was an easier way to ask questions but I understand the mistrust... currently trying to sift through the 1-million plus posts for some usable intel.
Age 23. 5'9", 135 pounds... runner, trying to actually have an upper body.

----------


## Bulkn

> I'm absolutely new to this and I figured I'd do a little research before I spent $800+ on 'legit" stuff I found online and voila, here I am. I wish there was an easier way to ask questions but I understand the mistrust... currently trying to sift through the 1-million plus posts for some usable intel.
> Age 23. 5'9", 135 pounds... runner, trying to actually have an upper body.


lol.. You need to learn how to EAT mate, and dont tell me you do, because you DONT.
Head over to the diet section and learn as much as you can.. Dont even think about using gear for a couple years.

----------


## jpal

> when you have enough posts you will be bale to pm staff, until then please dont post on the open board regarding sources, its against the rules,marcus


Thanks for the info

----------


## jpal

same here

----------


## JBlue

Thanks for this post. Just started reading this forum.. Didn't know the sites are so unreliable.

----------


## TheNegs

> lol.. You need to learn how to EAT mate, and dont tell me you do, because you DONT.
> Head over to the diet section and learn as much as you can.. Dont even think about using gear for a couple years.


I appreciate the advice, but I put away 3000-4000 calories or more a day. I run a lot (8+ miles a day) and that burns pretty much everything off. I have tone - I bench in the low 200s (225 was my peak, now I'm around 210-215) but for the life of me I can't put on any mass... it sucks. Bicep is about 31cm (12.25") and my waist is about 70cm (27.5"). What can a guy do?

----------


## SOFtee

I am knew to this site and have been reading from these forums for a few months now but have been looking into this for a couple years. I have done my research on all the different types and have decided to go with winni cuz that best suits my training invironment. I have/had a potential source but not too sure if that is going to go through or not so I was wondering how exactly I get referred to by a moderator or if anyone has had legitimate luck on any specific site. Didn't want to result to buying online but now that I KNOW i want to do it, i wanna get em before i back out again :P

----------


## The Bear 79

> I am knew to this site and have been reading from these forums for a few months now but have been looking into this for a couple years. I have done my research on all the different types and have decided to go with winni cuz that best suits my training invironment. I have/had a potential source but not too sure if that is going to go through or not so I was wondering how exactly I get referred to by a moderator or if anyone has had legitimate luck on any specific site. Didn't want to result to buying online but now that I KNOW i want to do it, i wanna get em before i back out again :P


U hav 99 posts & 44 days 2 go til u can hav any1 here do a source check 4 u. And it will b just that......a source check, u hav find ur own source as it is VERY unlikely any1 here will b willing 2 compromise their source by connecting u.

----------


## wannabelarge

yep.. wish i had read this a couple years ago.. hope that dbag enjoys the 400 bucks i sent him

----------


## wannabelarge

> I appreciate the advice, but I put away 3000-4000 calories or more a day. I run a lot (8+ miles a day) and that burns pretty much everything off. I have tone - I bench in the low 200s (225 was my peak, now I'm around 210-215) but for the life of me I can't put on any mass... it sucks. Bicep is about 31cm (12.25") and my waist is about 70cm (27.5"). What can a guy do?


dont run over 8 miles a day and then complain about not putting on weight.. NO SHIT YOU CANT PUT ON WEIGHT.. you're burning about 1000 calories right there buddy.. knock it down to 2 a day watch the world change

----------


## TheNegs

> dont run over 8 miles a day and then complain about not putting on weight.. NO SHIT YOU CANT PUT ON WEIGHT.. you're burning about 1000 calories right there buddy.. knock it down to 2 a day watch the world change


I'm in the military and I need to keep my endurance up or I would. If I run that much I take in 4000 calories - the 3000+ I have left should be enough, but clearly it is not.
(And I have taken off time in between running seasons and it made essentially no difference... in fact, my extreme rep numbers went down (like 40+ reps on a light weight barbell) from the decreased lung capacity / blood oxygenation)

----------


## gixxerboy1

> So you are saying that XXXX ripped you off...?


edit your post. dont name sources

----------


## Fitguynyc

My source was from rio. 
Great one, but my source decided to go back to rio. Now I'm f.....
I don't know what to do. I'm on my first cycle of anavar ......

----------


## Fitguynyc

Sometimes is so frustrating. I went to tj and got some. Fake. Spent almost 500. 
Called a good friend of my in NYC. Of corse, nothing. I just hate it.

----------


## TheNegs

I'm not sure what the protocol is for talking about a price to see if it's reasonable, but I have a prescription for test cyp - 10 weeks (I believe) at 200mg per week, and also Anastrazole pills, B-12 injections and a post-cycle mix of HCG and Clomiphene... problem is, insurance doesn't cover much and it's just short of $800. Like, can that be right? I could order that cheaper online. I know that I've read that prescriptions can make it MORE expensive, but that is ridiculous, no?
Advice?

----------


## Armykid93

> as of january 1, needles are legal to buy over the counter in NY.


That is the most pointless law, I love when the government tells me how to run my life.

----------


## Armykid93

> I appreciate the advice, but I put away 3000-4000 calories or more a day. I run a lot (8+ miles a day) and that burns pretty much everything off. I have tone - I bench in the low 200s (225 was my peak, now I'm around 210-215) but for the life of me I can't put on any mass... it sucks. Bicep is about 31cm (12.25") and my waist is about 70cm (27.5"). What can a guy do?


You need to run less and lift more. You should run even while trying to gain mass but that much is gona make it damn near impossible.

----------


## JordanC

Lots of good info in this thread!

----------


## 2grams per week

to all you noobs, i suggest finding a good reliable domestic source that is not too big and staying with them. a lot of these labs get too big and orders get delayed, turnaround time takes forever, etc. find a small domestic ugl and stay loyal. if you need tips to find a source just stay around these boards and make some friends  :Wink:

----------


## Biker84

> is there any existing law which makes it illegal to have pins shipped to your house? I live in Jersey.
> 
> For those who have had pins shipped from an internet site, do they send in a plain box or does it say syrnge or needles on the box?
> 
> also, is it still legal to buy pins in NY in CVS for example?
> 
> Thanx in advance.


About two months ago I ordered 100 pins from an online pharmacy, and had it sent to my po box in Nj. It showed up in a week or so. The box had no marking to what was in the package. Ez pezy...lol

----------


## dec11

> to all you noobs, i suggest finding a good reliable domestic source that is not too big and staying with them. a lot of these labs get too big and orders get delayed, turnaround time takes forever, etc. find a small domestic ugl and stay loyal. if you need tips to find a source just stay around these boards and make some friends


hmmm............

----------


## mirin_serratus

I'm still confused on what a "source" is. Is says no websites so are sources people? local shops? board members? And how do we go about finding sources if say we workout at home and don't know users in real life. Also are we allowed to pm mods to get a source recommendation or do we have to find the source ourselves first?

----------


## Chris J

dec when you say hmmm, do you mean ...hmmm? Cause it almost sounds like you are saying hmmm... LOL Post Mortem

----------


## HellRiserPL

Yeah so i got something for all u pros to laugh about.
Ordered that test600x and rest of the so called mass stack in pills just to find out the same day it came in that it's a pile of osama bin ladens poop dried, grind ed and put in a capsule. HAHAHA very funny so funny 200+$ flew out of my wallet and vanished.
I have read some of the post and now i feel dumber then ever in my life ordering this crap like that with no research, i guess that's what u get when your in a hurry and want something easy.
Anyway i'm 29 yold , 5',8", And Obviously Stupid, 160 lbs. atm.
Used to train and diet for 3 full years, got to 199 lbs looking really good around 20 % bf, never did gears as u guys call it, but then my marriage wen't to crap and simply couldn't afford to diet or train.
I'm just trying to get back hoping to find some help although it's clear on forums that nobody gonna just hand the info out like it's no big deal. 
So i am going to hang around and who knows one day i might be worthy  :Smilie: .
Just wan't to share my story so nobody will make same mistake i did.
Thanks and Hello.

----------


## HellRiserPL

ill definitely won't buy from this spamming scam idiot lol  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Patrickthecool

> hmmm............


Thanks for the info!

----------


## Ochosiete

Very useful thread... Thank you

----------


## Badbone

> Very useful thread... Thank you



99.99% of those "claiming to sell steroids banners" are all scams. Especially when you find them advertised in an educational website or conversation forums. Think about it, obviousely the perfect place to catch the eyes of those who are new and exited to see what its all about. Scammers will always be there for there will always be those who are willing to try. I, personally have never been scammed. mostly because i will never trust those who are reluctant to sell and aproaching you. Think about this also,, If you were selling Gear would you be wearing a tee shirt that says " Hey I have Roids for sale "?? **** no u wouldnt you would last an hour tops. It will take patience and knowlege that you will aquire through the time spent on research. Its simple and its fun so "just do it"  :Smilie: .

----------


## Badbone

Well bud it will be relatively simple for you to put on some mass given the routine you posted.. From personal experience time and time again you need to cut way down on your running. 1 or 2 miles a day tops you will still have endurance up. Try this for one month, Keep the same amount of calories a day 4000 would even be good. Make sure you stay well hydrated atleast 1 full gallon of water a day even more if you take creatine!! I personally drink 1 1/2 a day EVERYDAy. Drink at LEAST one full glass of protien shake in the morning with WHOLE MILK! and one in the evening before bed. Hit the gym lifting heavy. tired after 8 reps 3 sets of each rest those muscles! Drink extra Protien on days when you are felling sore to help healing. If you just drop the importance you have your ming fixed on running and put it all in HeavY LiftinG eat and drink how I said, Man you should blow up in just a month. I can easily do this without AAS. Just give it a try.

----------


## hugz

LoL - I decided to come back to these forums after being an original member of true era, back when my man Big-Cat roamed these forums and Pinnacle. I must say this place has became quite the shit show, where is everyone these days?

Big B937

----------


## BigBadWolf

> LoL - I decided to come back to these forums after being an original member of true era, back when my man Big-Cat roamed these forums and Pinnacle. I must say this place has became quite the shit show, where is everyone these days?
> 
> Big B937


Solid post. Sike

----------


## *Admin*

> LoL - I decided to come back to these forums after being an original member of true era, back when my man Big-Cat roamed these forums and Pinnacle. I must say this place has became quite the shit show, where is everyone these days?
> 
> Big B937




*There are still plenty of your old friends around... many have changed their names... you would be surprised!*

----------


## Dmitri Diablo

So, when ordering gear, and setting up a profile on the legit seller'e web sites, like ar-r , is it advisable to use a false name? Maybe I'm just a little paranoid, lol. 

Fake name, real billing info? 

Seems like a good newbie question!

----------


## MickeyKnox

not unless your false name matches your false credit card..lol

----------


## Dmitri Diablo

> not unless your false name matches your false credit card..lol


lol, alright. I just saw a guy get busted, so he took his clients down with him, and posted some of their info online.

I am not looking to get "outted"!

----------


## bob87

with no risk there is no reward, and yesterday my rewards were grand........ coulda hugged the post man haha

----------


## DrakeNY

Nice post . i had this scam word. 
These things could be more easy.

----------


## HideYourWife380

> So, when ordering gear, and setting up a profile on the legit seller'e web sites, like ar-r , is it advisable to use a false name? Maybe I'm just a little paranoid, lol.
> 
> Fake name, real billing info?
> 
> Seems like a good newbie question!


Hey guys new to the forum, first thread I came across was this one and I found this reply very interesting and he leads a strong point! If you guys don't mind I would like to give a little of my knowledge on the topic.

If you would like fake names and things without a trace what I have done is simply gone to a store and purchased a gift credit card credit card ( from Walmart, Walgreens, rite aid, and ect.) once you have purchased the gift card you will then go to the website on the card and register it (you have to register for online purchases due to name on card matching and such) when you register the card you can choose what ever name you would like and of course set it up with your address. Now when you would like to use a faulty name on an online purchase the faulty name then matches the credit card name also no trace of you using your actual everyday credit card. Also when you receive the package it is a good thing to leave that package sit right on your porch there for if and authority's do come to your place looking for the product you can say, "well a package came but I have no clue who this person is so I left it sit there invade someone showed up for it." 

Just thought I would share some tips and tricks with y'all hopefully it is helpful in future references.

----------


## Dmitri Diablo

> Hey guys new to the forum, first thread I came across was this one and I found this reply very interesting and he leads a strong point! If you guys don't mind I would like to give a little of my knowledge on the topic.
> 
> If you would like fake names and things without a trace what I have done is simply gone to a store and purchased a gift credit card credit card ( from Walmart, Walgreens, rite aid, and ect.) once you have purchased the gift card you will then go to the website on the card and register it (you have to register for online purchases due to name on card matching and such) when you register the card you can choose what ever name you would like and of course set it up with your address. Now when you would like to use a faulty name on an online purchase the faulty name then matches the credit card name also no trace of you using your actual everyday credit card. Also when you receive the package it is a good thing to leave that package sit right on your porch there for if and authority's do come to your place looking for the product you can say, "well a package came but I have no clue who this person is so I left it sit there invade someone showed up for it." 
> 
> Just thought I would share some tips and tricks with y'all hopefully it is helpful in future references.


This is GENIUS!!  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## [email protected]

The gift credit card may or may not work on some websites when ordering. A bunch of websites are using AVS to verify the billing address you give them with the actual billing address you have with the credit card company. If this system cannot verify the address you get rejected. I recently placed an order and got rejected for the card I used because the credit card company didn't respond to the AVS system request. I used a different card and the order went through no problem. 

I'm not saying the gift credit card is a bad idea or that it won't work. I just know it will not work every time on all websites.

----------


## ark420

Thank you for the great advice, I've been tempted to try certain sites but I'm think applying all the advice from this post is going to be the safest and most efficient method in reaching my goals.

----------


## crook

went to walgreens in washington used to be able to get them now they say need a script for them what a bunch of bs i just order them off the internet from medical supply place

----------


## Aussie-Bicycling

Bookmarked!

----------


## Blergs

If your plan is to start pm'ing people for sources your going to be breaking rules here (as with more forums), just pointing that out since I see your so eager to PM people.. good luck though! :-)
and DONT use gear till ATLEAST 25ish

----------


## bigga4068

I don't know what the laws are here in WI but my best method I have.discovered over the years is farm n fleet. Go to the horse and cattle section they have em there in all diff sizes for farm use. I have never been asked and due to my size I know by the looks I get most people suspect what I'm really buying them for but I don't give a.fvck its all just in there heads. I was asked once or twice when I wud try to buy from pharmacies and I wud tell them its for my dog just Google for a reasonable excuse ahead of time so if you are asked your not put on the spot and have to try to think something up. Remember stupidity is not a crime worst thing that can happen when you try this is they say no. Also just to comment on websites 99% of the time it is a.scam but there is some legit sites out there. It is extremely difficult to find good ones and in doing so your just going to have to except some loss but when you find that good one it pays off IMO at least. Advice on that is make a small order at first if the site won't let you do that odds are its cuz they are scamming and know they can only get you for 1 order. The legit ones are willing to do what it takes to get your business and understand your reasoning for caution. Send them an email explain your reasoning for the small order and if there's any reluctant behavior on their end to take the small order just move on to the next. Also general rule with anything is if it sounds to good to be true it probably is fake. My advice doesn't apply to all scenarios but it has worked for me over the years with more success than failure. Good luck everybody!

----------


## Van_City

Killer thread !! One of the best ive read on here so far !!

----------


## nbk420

I need to work on my patience. I've never been scammed but never scored any gear. I live in the middle of no where and my gym is full of tight lips. VERY FRUSTRATING

----------


## Sf9ers

> with no risk there is no reward, and yesterday my rewards were grand........ coulda hugged the post man haha


Who did u go through???? Do they have clomid?

----------


## hyphy_beast

So once I'm allowed to do a source check, how do I know who the moderators are to ask?

You need to pm a willing Staff member..

----------


## canesfan804

I am looking to make a online purchase because I just moved 800+ miles cross country and no longer have a source. I was looking on web and see alot of suspect sites. One kinda caught my eye but only takes moneygram or westernunion is this usual?

----------


## JWP806

> I am looking to make a online purchase because I just moved 800+ miles cross country and no longer have a source. I was looking on web and see alot of suspect sites. One kinda caught my eye but only takes moneygram or westernunion is this usual? Some dude named Alin? Ever heard of him?


Yeah WU is common. Easy on the public forum source checks.

----------


## Awesome_Archy

> So once I'm allowed to do a source check, how do I know who the moderators are to ask?


some vets have whether or not they do source checks in their signature.

----------


## canesfan804

> Yeah WU is common. Easy on the public forum source checks.


No price discussions, thanks...

----------


## canesfan804

I notice no one has replied to my second question. Not sure if thats bc Im new or it just hasn't been seen. Either way I'll give some info. I am 33 yrs old ans done having children. I am 5'7" 170lbs. Ive been working out for the last 2 yrs strong after about a 5 yr break. Did my first cycle about 6 mos ago finished in june finished at 183lbs. Moved out of state last month and no longer have a safe source thats why Im lookin for online source. Also during the 2 weeks of moving diet sucked and lost about 15 lbs. I am currently trying a carb backloading diet. Has anyone tried this? Ive been on it for a few weeks now and seem to be putting some lean mass back on. Just to be clear I know I have to wait for a source check but is there a scammers list on this site?

----------


## BikerJoe

Hello. Has anyone been successful online shipping into the US? I know there is always the risk that Customs could stop the shipment, but it seems like there is a high likelihood that it could get through. Thanks in advance for the input.

----------


## BikerJoe

Okay, I am guessing no one is willing to let me know their experience. I understand. If I give it a try I will let you know the outcome.
Cheers!

----------


## Wazz

Good thread, simple lesson, read & checked off..

Needles in AK are easy at stores like Freddy's ect.. Just about anywhere. I've only had one that asked for a script? Np, just got a script for my b-12 injections.

----------


## Mr. Doot

Just signed up after reading these threads for the last hour and a half on a friday night, still scratching my head about how to get into this cycling effectively. Good knowledge with regards to all the scams out there. Hopefully, I'll be able to gain some insight from everyone on here about how to cycle safely, and link up someone to help me out! Feel free to contact me about your training needs in running or tri, or give me some advice on how to take my own next step up in performance

----------


## NorthwestShane

What confuses me about this thread, and the rules to an extent, is the ambiguity. Everyone says to absolutely not buy from a website, and if you see a site advertised on a message board it's sure to be a scam, yet there are two sites advertising on this very site. Of course some people are saying they have used ar-r with great success, and again others are saying dont trust people who are willing to verify the validity of a source or website publicly, outside of a PM. Anyone such a mod/vet be willing to shed some light on this?

----------


## Squats33

> What confuses me about this thread, and the rules to an extent, is the ambiguity. Everyone says to absolutely not buy from a website, and if you see a site advertised on a message board it's sure to be a scam, yet there are two sites advertising on this very site. Of course some people are saying they have used ar-r with great success, and again others are saying dont trust people who are willing to verify the validity of a source or website publicly, outside of a PM. Anyone such a mod/vet be willing to shed some light on this?



The ones listed here are sponsors of the forum

----------


## NorthwestShane

I know they are sponsors, and I realize the site needs funding of some sort to stay up, but can either of these sites be trusted?

----------


## Roid_Rager

How did such an important topic and great original post turn into something as trivial as buying pins? What a bunch of clutter. Look up source reviews on eroids.

----------


## Roid_Rager

Good GOD! Damn impressive physique. (*The Bear 79*) Is that you in the avatar? If it is, you are one hell of a specimen representing countless hours of work and discipline. Incredibly impressive!!!

----------


## Wes201

pins are still rx only in new jersey, but all you gotta do go through the tunnel into manhatten and they sell them otc....... BUT BE ADVISED just because the pharmacy will sell them to you, that DOES NOT mean that law enforcement can not lock you up paraphernalia possesion, so buy em and stash em, do not broadcast them.
its kind of like a catch 22 like that. Same thing with the EZ wider rolling papers. you can buy them at any gas station in nj, but if a cop finds them on you, he can charge you with paraphernalia.

----------


## MickeyKnox

> Theres a site that you can order from that gets through customs 100% of the time


For those of you who are new, please do not contact this member. 

*He is soliciting to sell you steroids and you will be ripped off!* Do not respond to this member for your own safety.

----------


## Far from massive

I heard thats how all the legit sources go about promoting business, that is they join forums using their web addy as a user name......what a freakin douchebag. Well I guess if you sell vegatable oil you do not have to worry about getting busted.

----------


## jsanman

honestly till i read this post i thought steroid users just used the same needles :P thank godddddd i got on this site

----------


## dj erk15

Good read. Priceless info.

----------


## getnbigr

Something I'm not clear on is why new members have to have 100 posts before being able to.pm someone or whatever. You end up with a bunch of newer guys posting random shit to reach 100. I know a great deal about lifting but have just recently finished my first cycle and don't feel knowledgeable enough to be commenting on a forum of this nature. I would think y'all would want the noobs to shut the **** up and read. Thoughts?

----------


## MuscleInk

> Something I'm not clear on is why new members have to have 100 posts before being able to.pm someone or whatever. You end up with a bunch of newer guys posting random shit to reach 100. I know a great deal about lifting but have just recently finished my first cycle and don't feel knowledgeable enough to be commenting on a forum of this nature. I would think y'all would want the noobs to shut the **** up and read. Thoughts?


It's mainly to prevent new people from logging on with only a few posts and then asking for sources through the public or PM space.

This isn't a source board and source requests of any kind either in PM or the public areas is forbidden.

----------


## getnbigr

I gotcha. 

1 more down.

----------


## vikingblood

The first thing on the thread says never order from a website. After numerous research on here fir the past week, it seems a lot of people order online. Now nobody comes out and says that because its against the rules but from what I pick up on it seems that way. I have found a few sites that I think are legit but I am very unsure about them and dont want to make a mistake. So should I just sit tight and do more reseach? I am not in a hurry to start but I am ready. Any advice will, by they way this is the best fourm I have found for this material. Thanks for all the info and support.

----------


## Synergy1

Websites seem way to easy--Im sure some have to be somewhat legit, but it sucks to put up $$$ for a hit or miss.

----------


## rauntu

Seen someone mention eroids on here... I'm a little paranoid but does it seem like "rating sources" is a good idea?

----------


## Relpur

Couldn't agree with you more viking. I'm also not in a rush but am ready to get started. Would be interested in finding out what you come up with.

----------


## Java Man

Ar-r . I live in cali and I ordered hundreds. Got them in about 5 days. Why deal with assholes at pharmacies who will only sell you a few if any at all, probably give you attitude to boot? Cheap too.

Ha. I just noticed * this thread is over 12 years old!*

----------


## rocks_off27

> Trying to find some in Cali. ain't to fun . And just to top it off being too paranoid of over the net purcaseing . Not because of getting screwed but getting pinched. money comes and goes Time I've wasted enough


I'm in Cali and I ordered from cheap****.com. Got my order in less than 2wks  :Smilie:

----------


## rocks_off27

> Let me start off by stating that I'm a dumbass and I know it! I ordered my first supply from a .com before I did enough research. Fortunately, my gear arrived, I'm at the end of my cycle, and I've made some awesome gains. However, I am a little concerned about my source (no, I'm not asking for one). I've heard similar stories from other members about how they ordered successfully from a .com site, but eventually either got scammed or found out about someone else getting scammed. Should I try to get a safer source or should I stick with what worked for me the first time? Again, I am not asking for a source.
> 
> BTW, I realize there is a lot of potential for flame on this post so I'm lighting an incense candle to the thread gods in hope that the vets won't burn me up!


I've had the same issue and to be honest...I've found my connects via Instagram. And I guess I got lucky to find a good honest guy to buy from. Send me a message if u have any q's

----------


## Perseverance1

> The first thing on the thread says never order from a website. After numerous research on here fir the past week, it seems a lot of people order online. Now nobody comes out and says that because its against the rules but from what I pick up on it seems that way. I have found a few sites that I think are legit but I am very unsure about them and dont want to make a mistake. So should I just sit tight and do more reseach? I am not in a hurry to start but I am ready. Any advice will, by they way this is the best fourm I have found for this material. Thanks for all the info and support.


You just have to do your homework. I searched around for a solid 15 hours spread over about a week before I found a site I was comfortable buying from. They turned out to be legit and I've been a happy customer ever since.

----------


## stl

Ok so some online sites are legit? or not?

----------


## OnTheSauce

No fishing

----------


## stl

I wasn't phishing I was looing for a yes or no answer

----------


## tigerspawn

Good thread. Twelve years old but Im new

----------


## Allforthepoon

Awesome info man, been doing a lot of research and most of the sites do seen to good to be true

----------


## EKFitness

lot of sites are g2g

----------


## Ducksfan

I know it's old but it's a great read, and I need more posts.

----------


## tiredofthepo

HELLO THERE. 
Moderator, I am new to THIS forum,however I used to get my "gear" from **** EDIT: Please don't post links to other sites ~GB **** and you can readbout his entire operation out of Kiev, Ukraine going down by US Feds in late 2011 if you simply google something like: steroid supplier busted" ALL his stuff was EuroChem and legit and always used his remailer from Seattle..., except his HGH was actually HCG when I had my chemist buddy test it. I have been scammed ever since!! Wasted a couple thousand in the process since. I am desperatelt looking for a new source just for myself, an email addy with reasonable prices and great "gear!" CAN YOU PLEASE HELP ME OUT!? MUCH THANKS FOR ANY AND ALL HELP!

**** This is an informational forum, not a source board. Asking for sources is against our rules. I suggest you go back and take the time to read them. As well, posting links to other sites (particularly source sites, now defunct or not) is also against our rules. 

Further, you have members giving you the heads up about this and you're being argumentative and insulting. I suggest you check your attitude or you won't be around here for long ~GB****

----------


## auswest

> HELLO THERE.


Read the rules, no source talk..

----------


## lovbyts

tiredofthepo

Nice job. You broke rule #1 and #2 in the same post.

*1. There is absolutely NO advertising by steroid sources or dealers. THIS INCLUDES ADDRESSES IN YOUR SIGNATURE LINE OR ANYWHERE IN ANY POST YOU MAKE.

2. DO NOT post asking where to get steroids . This includes what we call "fishing", which is any post stating that you have a desire to find steroids and you are having trouble finding them. This rule is broken a lot, fishing here will not be tolerated.*

----------


## tiredofthepo

i am just frustrated especially when i took third at IFBB pro show on 09..., settle down and straighten your body up. Are you even a female? btw there is "gear" talk littered on the forums. I dont know why you are so offended? My bad! JEEZ

----------


## tiredofthepo

and you have NEVER broken a single rule? Didn't mean to upset you and I am a REAL former woman IFBB pro, not some server and I am not "phishing" as you call it. I do not even know what that means guy? My bad! JEEZ everyone's so touchy about what we are ALL on here for. I understand the rules, it just seems a bit hypocritical to me at times?

----------


## gbrice75

^^ I took care of your post for you. Now please go back and read our rules, thanks.

----------


## wink888

Thanks for the short but great post on shipping info.

I totally fell short on the post about getting all your stacks together to do a complete cycle but after many weeks reading alot on the sites you really do get to know alot of info.

I must say the best point you made is if you can find it easily on google then you are up for a bit of an issue but then times change and maybe some sites can run a lot freely on certain servers without FE issues.

Anyway cheers anyway an old post but still stays true.

----------


## Newbuser

I am looking for sesame oil in a 100 ml vial and its damn near impossible do you have any suggestions. 



So many of you don't have a clue when it comes to ordering gear so I thought I would try to clear some things up!

1) Never order from a website...The reason is that many people see a website and think oooo, but they are usually scammers taking advantage of newbies thinking it is that easy, to find a website and place an order. 

2) Don't open post asking for gear, that is an invitation for scammers to try to fu*k you
Do it through email with vets or moderators 

4) Try to get references from a moderator or a vet. If a source has been around for a while then they will have made some friends and these friends will surely back them up. 

5) Make sure you order enough gear for an entire cycle, including an anti-estrogen. I have seen many people post say "I finally received my gear and how should I cycle my 6 Sustanon amps!" Sorry bud, but now your cycle will have to be delayed until you order the rest of it. 

6) Try to find someone else that has ordered from them. If you know someone else that has ordered from the source with success then the chances of you getting ****** are slim. 

7) Check as many scammers lists as possible!
They are everywhere, on many sites! 
If you follow these simple steps it will reduce your chances of getting scammed greatly. Too many people are getting fuc*ed. Most of the people that are claiming to be sources are just trying to scam you! 
Email a moderator! 

--------------------------------------- 
I have heard many guys emailing me lately saying they have had members of this board and other people email them telling them they can hook them up! They will almost always be a scammer, no matter how good they talk to you!
If you get a source make sure they are backed by moderators and actually check to make sure and only get references from moderators UNLESS you like getting scammed! 
Just because it looks like it is a good deal doesn't mean it is, by getting scammed you might actually pay more in the long run![/QUOTE]

----------


## Newbuser

I am looking for sesame oil in a 100 ml vial and its damn near impossible do you have any suggestions.

----------


## phunny

This thread is kind of crazy and I didn't get much out of it. I thought I had the answer a couple times but then it went back to "all websites are scams..." I'm not looking for a place to buy as I don't feel like I know near enough yet but I am curious as to the site vs no-site debate in this thread.

----------


## Anonymous-polack

It's pretty crazy thanks for the post newbies will save some$$$ I'll double check with mods once i've got started in finding some sources I already know that ****** a scam never tried them but it's been told on the board

----------


## jonnybravo2222

This is a great thread. Too many scams out there, nice to remind people of that once in a while.

----------


## petegriffinjr

Very useful info

----------


## vikingblood

So after all that I still didn't get a straight answer, is it safe or not. I feel really weary to order gear online. I mean I live close to the boarder in cali, I could just go get my own but the risk seems higher than ordering on the web. I have been researching for almost a year now. I am ready to run my first cycle but cant without gear, so this is a very important topic to me. Any guidance would be greatly appreciated.

----------


## Troc

I would never order online again! I did it three times and received it all three times but im not a new comer to this game and i no i received all bunk stuff. Running 3cc of organon test and 7 or 8 pink dballs a day an didnt gain a pound or any strength gains and the easiest way to tell being a male is labido. If ur not waking up in the mourning a lil more excited after a few days somethings wrong! And thn theres no way to hold these companies liable they just move on to the next inexperienced person who thinks they can buy online

----------


## vikingblood

What about SERMs and AIs, is that the same?

----------


## kevy

I'm a bit confused, it says never order online but don't most of u guys get try stuff from online sites?

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner

----------


## Dyabolic

Hey man, thank you so much for sharing this info. I've been considering making the jump to juice, and I know this will be useful when I make that decision

----------


## vrush

Makes sense. Networking always works

----------


## solesrch

Lost my source recently. Starting over from the bottom. Not going to try and cut corners. I know it will take time. Good read.

----------


## KA24

Also have to consider this was originally posted 14 years ago...

There are tons of forums and information on sources out there.

----------


## bigworm882001

Thank you for the info

----------


## BuildingBrute

Thank you! I've spent hours researching .coms in the past, and came close to trying it, but I trusted my gut and common sense. After reading this, it makes me feel even better about my decision.

----------


## baevans11

Not asking for your source but how did you go about finding him

----------


## TheTaxMan

@baevans

You are more than likely going to end up banned from this forum, this is an old post and ive already answered our questions about sources

----------


## BM Global Supply

For the best price of Medical Supplies check out BM Global Supply. If you don't find the item you need please send us an email.

If you find an item listed at a lower price in another website send us an email with the link and we will check to see if we could beat that price. Just Google us.

----------


## jjz

What do you mean moderators? I have purchased gear online and had success, any suggestions?

----------


## Marsoc

Dude this thread is 4 years old..

----------


## fitmomveteran

any chance this person also works with Anavar ?

----------


## Bronko208802

I get from Walgreens,gotta show I'd that's it

----------


## Bronko208802

In Illinois btw

----------


## hook181

Does anyone know about buying pins in Arkansas?



Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mikes1995

Lolll

----------


## marcus300

> Does anyone know about buying pins in Arkansas?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Amazon

----------


## Mjvalles89

Nice post. Good info in here bro

----------


## Hafiz1988

> this is an excellent post- deserves a bump 
> 
> 
> peace bb79


I want to buy below mentioned cyle please anyone help where to find gear in Qatar 
Or any solid suggestions to buy gear in Qatar 

Sustanon 250 mg 6 vial 10 ml each
Boldenon 250 mg 3 Vial 10 Ml each
Deca 250 mg 3 vial 10 ml each
Anadrol 50 mg 25 tablets
GH 420 iu

----------


## Hafiz1988

Which website please provide

----------


## Hafiz1988

> this is an excellent post- deserves a bump 
> 
> 
> peace bb79


I want to buy below mentioned cyle please anyone help where to find gear in Qatar 
Or any solid suggestions to buy gear in Qatar 

Sustanon 250 mg 6 vial 10 ml each
Boldenon 250 mg 3 Vial 10 Ml each
Deca 250 mg 3 vial 10 ml each
Anadrol 50 mg 25 tablets
GH 420 iu

----------


## Sbizkit38

Another great place to get tools to inject gear is at most farm outlet stores. We have Tractor Supply by us, and they have everything one would need for the job. Some bigger feed and seed stores carry syringes. Any store that caters to farmers, livestock dealers, horse owners, etc....

----------


## Donthate

Thank you, I appreciate your hard work

----------


## Acodythomas

What site is safe to order from?

----------

